
Professor Frisby's Mostly Adequate Guide to Functional Programming - laychopy
https://drboolean.gitbooks.io/mostly-adequate-guide/
======
poops
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9884616](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9884616)

